# Making mineral blocks



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone make their own? I found a recipe in the Cockatiels for dummies book and was wondering if this is a good idea? Just not sure about the ingredients.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

No I haven't, I didn't even know it was possible

How's it say to do it? 

if everything is safe, and it's not difficult to do , I might consider it, would save lots of money, Since i have an average of 18 cages to buy mineral/cuttle bones for among other things


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's what it says:
2 parts plaster of paris
5 parts powdered lime(garden lime)
4 parts bone meal
1 part mineral supplement
Mix with water until you have a smooth, heavy, gravy consistency. Mold in a plastc cup of desired size. Insert u-shaped tie wire with the ends sticking out about 2". Allow to harden 2-3 days.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I've heard of that being done! Sounds like a good idea. I did a search and found these recipes:
*Aussie Mineral Blocks for Finches
2 cups calcium carbonate
1 cup grit from a bird shop
3 crushed egg shells microwave for 5 minutes
1 cup charcoal
1 cup clean clay
1/2 cup of non toxic wood glue

Add water. Mix not too wet, put into containers to set. Do not put in the sun to dry. This recipe came from the Finch Society of Australia.

Birdie Mineral Blocks
1 pound Plaster of Paris
1/2 cup oyster shell
1/2 teaspoon Kelp (from a health food store)
1 Tablespoon salt
1 cup water

Mix this fast and have containers ready, small plastic bowls or ice cube trays work well. If you want to bolt them or twist tie them to the cage make sure you push the bolt or tie in while the mix is wet. After they are set, smack the containers to release them.


Mineral Block
2 parts Plaster of Paris
5 parts Garden Lime
4 parts Bone Meal
1 part dry mineral supplement for birds
crunch up a few Manu blocks

Mix in enough water to make a smooth gravy. Pour into paper cups the size you want. Plastic solo cups work great and come in different sizes. You can also use cute molds and add some food coloring to make them pretty.

Insert U shaped wire or the bolt and drop washer of a diameter to cover most of the cup size (harder for them to break it off of the bolt with big beaks). Let cure for several days depending on size. When totally dry you may drill a hole in them and hang on toys but omit the U shaped wire for these.

Chalky Mineral Blocks for small birds
Equal parts of Plaster of Paris(from craft shops or Pharmacy)
Calcium Carbonate (from a vet)
Garden Lime


Mix these together with enough water to make mixture similar to pouring custard, but not too wet. Pour into containers/molds and add a piece of wire shaped like a U. Have about 2 inches protruding from the top, this is used to attach the block to something in the aviary. For molds you can use plastic cups, muffin tins, empty fast food containers. Allow to dry before removing from the mold.

You can also add your own vitamin or minerals or maybe a little grit to this mix. Note: the Calcium MUST be "Calcium Carbonate". This recipe came from the Australian National Cockatiel Society Newsletter.

Here are a couple of links on Calcium Carbonate which comes in natural forms of chalk, limestone and marble:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcium_carbonate
http://www.ima-na.org/about_industri..._carbonate.asp

Here is a link on Plaster of Paris:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plaster*


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

I've heard that plaster of paris is not good to use.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You do need to use the stuff that says Calcium Carbonate rather than Calcium Sulfate
*PLASTER OF PARIS – Before I started making mineral blocks I called a manufacturer to make sure it was safe for birds to eat. Plain plaster of Paris is just calcium carbonate and is safe once it has been added to water then dried.*


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

what is the lime for? and what in the world is Garden lime?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Lime is a calcium or magnesium ground into powder. It usually comes from limestone but can come from oyster shells! It's used to raise the Ph level in soil to "sweeten" it.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh ok thank you - lol can you tell I don't have a green thumb


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Ornamental Horticulture was my major.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, and I thought 'archaeology and paeleoanthropology' was a fancy-sounding major! 

I think I'll give this a try too, the boys don't touch mineral blocks or cuttlefish but Mozart might.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a quote about horticulture! I may or may not get away with this. It's pretty veiled and probably won't be understood by youngin's . "You can lead a horticulture but you can't make her think" Dorothy Parker


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Hee hee, that's naughty.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a good idea. I love cooking for them but I don't think I want to mess with this. They get mineral blocks, cuttle bone and lava rocks...


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

What exactly IS Bone Meal. What I have found online about it doesn't sound to me like something I want to give my bird. Here is an excerpt from wiki:

Bone meal once was often used as a human dietary calcium supplement. Research in the 1980s found that many bone meal preparations were contaminated with lead and other toxic metals, and it is no longer recommended as a calcium source.



Kind of sounds concerning.... any one else have opinions?


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

LMAO Sue you did it again well done...that was funny!!!
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow talk about a delayed reaction! That joke was from February!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I have a quote about horticulture! I may or may not get away with this. It's pretty veiled and probably won't be understood by youngin's . "You can lead a horticulture but you can't make her think" Dorothy Parker


HA HA HA HA HA

I just may have to use that on my facebook! LMAO


----------

